# Which 1/10 brushless motor can we use for mamba 25?



## rcmania67 (Sep 23, 2003)

Which 1/10 brushless motor can we use for mamba 25?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

None.


----------



## JakeE (Apr 12, 2006)

There have reports of people using Feigao 380C motors with the Mamba 25 and a *very* carefully selected gear ratio. With that said, you'd be pushing the limits of the controller. You'll be much better off using a speed control designed for use with larger motors.

Supposedly, Castle Creations is releasing their tenth scale Mamba Max brushless systems in the next week or so.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

yes, just wait for the mamba maxx, will be out soon, very nice system !! dont know price yet, but i know its nice !!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Will it handle four cell voltages? (4.8 volts)


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

If you want to go fast, 25 amps isn't anywhere near enough for a 1/10 scale car or truck.

But in a rock crawler, the Mamba-25 does a great job when you hook it up to an outrunner airplane motor. All the torque you could ever want (More than the axles can cope with, anyway) and it'll power a 7-pound rig around with no trouble at all.


----------



## RURC (Jul 27, 2006)

There are several things you can do with the Mambe 25. I have (and so have others) used this successfully in my B4 with diferant 300 can motors. Right now I have a Aon motor in it and it runs great. I do have a fan in the controller but it is faster than the b4 with a SS and 5800 in the buggy. Now if I want to go insane I just put a 11.1 volt pack in it. The Mamba 25 is a strong esc. The big thing you need to watch is the temp. If you are melting the heat shrink you are getting it too hot. Play with the gearing to get the best speed and keeping the temp below 200. I would not go to a 540 motor with the Mamba but it will run it. You can run almost any brushless motor on the Mamba even sensored ones. I do current testing when I am gearing to a track the big draws happen when you are starting from a dead stop and severe brakeing. even with Mini T's I have seen draws in excess of 120 amps. Granted this is just for a extreemly short period of time but it happens.


----------



## RRR (Feb 15, 2003)

rcmania67 said:


> Which 1/10 brushless motor can we use for mamba 25?


 Have you sent Mr.Hemi his stuff?


----------



## cheater (Dec 6, 2006)

rurc, please give us more info on your setup and diffrent stuff tried with the mamba 25. I have a mamba max 5700 and a mamba25 6800 3s lipo. I am thiking about swithing to lipos in the tenth scale (t.c. in winter stadium truck in summer). the problem is I would like to size batts for balance and light weight (most races only 5minutes) occasionaly 10min. mains with stadium truck. light lipos in a stadium truck sounds very tale heavy with the mamba max, and would put me lopsided in the touring car again, this time the motor side would be heavy. Plus I don't even use all the power the 5700 makes on 6-cell-nimh and that motor is realy optimized for 3S. I think the t.c. would need more amps than the 25 would like on 2S to make me happy, so a real low kv short can 400 motor on 4 or 5s with a ubec is what I was thinking. The monster truck guys are running 4 and 5s on the mamba-maxx 10th scale speedo with very large motors and "ubecs". It seems the internal bec realy heats up a speedo even on just 3S. The 25 caps are rated for 25 volt same as the M.M. and I heard the voltage rating of the caps is a good indicator of what the rest of the parts are rated for inside, just leave 20% for safety margin. please post more on what you've tried (good nad bad) I would like to try this but dont want to go at it completely blind. The M.M. and and a mild speed 400 can motor would work for me, but using the 25 sounds even lighter and much more interesting. Beating nitros is fun, but when you pop off the body and show them a motor the size of your thumb and the speedo is smaller than there fail safe that is priceless.


----------



## cheater (Dec 6, 2006)

what do you think about this motor? http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXLWY0&P=0


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

its a cute little plane motor


----------

